# Any recommended site that immediately delivers SX OS?



## Akira (Jan 11, 2019)

as stated in the thread title. I tried https://www.mod3dscard.com/ but I got an error after payment.


----------



## jakkal (Jan 11, 2019)

If you go on the 3dsflash cart discord you can get instantly


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 11, 2019)

https://sx.xecuter.com/

Talk to Lisa on the chat and after you pay she will give you the code right away.


----------



## Akira (Jan 11, 2019)

jakkal said:


> If you go on the 3dsflash cart discord you can get instantly


Can you give me the direct link?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JustinCredible said:


> https://sx.xecuter.com/
> 
> Talk to Lisa on the chat and after you pay she will give you the code right away.


Cant seem to see a live chat feature on the site.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jan 11, 2019)

Yeah I'm having trouble finding it now too lol I did it a few weeks ago but forgot how.

It's weird I didn't have any problems before. Maybe they're not open right now.


----------



## jakkal (Jan 11, 2019)

http://www.discord.gg/4hgvJY8


----------



## Akira (Jan 11, 2019)

jakkal said:


> http://www.discord.gg/4hgvJY8


im there now, so i just click any selly links? and i will get the code instantly?


----------



## jakkal (Jan 11, 2019)

Akira said:


> im there now, so i just click any selly links? and i will get the code instantly?


Why don't you ask there?


----------



## Akira (Jan 11, 2019)

jakkal said:


> Why don't you ask there?


no one is responding apparently


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Jan 14, 2019)

txswitch.com, you can go there as many of here recommended.


----------



## larrypretty (Jan 15, 2019)

Akira said:


> no one is responding apparently


PM the Allen3ds and yes, any Selly link there is for the SX OS code, but you can Only buy the link shows "In Stock". My os license is from the site you mention via the Selly method, their brand new one with Https.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jakkal said:


> If you go on the 3dsflash cart discord you can get instantly


Haha, I think their name is 3dsflashcard


----------



## jakkal (Jan 15, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> PM the Allen3ds and yes, any Selly link there is for the SX OS code, but you can Only buy the link shows "In Stock". My os license is from the site you mention via the Selly method, their brand new one with Https.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yeah whatever.
He figured it out


----------



## Akira (Jan 15, 2019)

Yup, i did. Thanks @jakkal it was an easy purchase


----------



## Kobepeyton (Jan 16, 2019)

Got mine instantly via mod3dscard discord ! Great experience.


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Jan 22, 2019)

digimartz.com is SX OS/ SX Pro official reseller, emailing SX OS code within 5 minutes once payment confirmed. _Also, SX OS is in promotion of 26.50USD, worth to buy_.


----------

